#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Useful Questions we can ask in Interview

## ImGopi

Useful Questions we can ask in Interview





  Similar Threads: Ten Tough Questions For An Interview-Interview Questions & Answers Pdf Download ISRO Interview Experience And Interview Questions Ten Tough Questions For An Interview-Interview Questions & Answers The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions - How to face interview tricks The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions How to face interview tricks

----------


## jenny7625

*Below is a selection of questions you could consider asking in an interview:
*
Why is this position available?What exactly will I be doing should I be accepted for the position?What is a typical day like for someone in a similar position to the one I am applying for?Could you break the position into specific functions?Could you explain the company structure?Tell me about your style of management and the reporting structure within the companyWill there be a probation period for this position? How long?Will you encourage further education?What support can you provide with regards to financial and personal matters?How will you measure my performance? How often?Will my remuneration be tied to my performance?When could we meet again?

----------

